# Mind F***



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Yup, I figured the title would get you in this thread....hehehe.

Anyways, I'm really curious about this new game called Mind Flex. It appears that it has some brain wave device that allows you to control a fan speed to move a ball around some kind of board. I searched all over my area and finally found one. I thought it would make a good give for a brother in law and his girlfriend. They throw alot of parties that include drinking. I can't think of a better gift than this.

Has anyone else played with one or know more about it? It appears to be a hot holiday item. I have seen them selling for $100+ on ebay already too.

http://www.walmart.com/mindflex


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I know we just bought one for my step brother and his SO, but do you think we can find a good deal on a used one in a couple months or so? I wanna hack this into a prop


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Covet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's one step closer to me becoming Sylar...


----------

